# Looking for a high end V cutter



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone have any recommendations??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

They are not real popular i used them when i first started smoking cigars.
I thought they were cool. I have seen a table top one at a chef supply store on line and a rosewood one at a tool supply place as well. Do a search they should come up.


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are not real popular i used them when i first started smoking cigars.
> I thought they were cool. I have seen a table top one at a chef supply store on line and a rosewood one at a tool supply place as well. Do a search they should come up.


thx Tony--Don recommended that I do a dickman cut on my Anejos and I thought this would be an easy way to accomplish that


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Saint1970 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations??


GARY>>>>>>>>>>
This is your expert arena and we are all awaiting your knowledge on V cutters once again. uke:

LOL Jerry


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> GARY>>>>>>>>>>
> This is your expert arena and we are all awaiting your knowledge on V cutters once again. uke:
> 
> LOL Jerry


LOL...( Gary walks in,,lays down the Boston Little Guy V Cutter..as this cutter speaks for itself. Bought it in 1998,,,still have it and use it 12 years later and cuts like it did when I bought it and is guaranteed.)

It comes with a hefty price tag but you'll never have to buy another one. Best V Cutter bar none.

Salutes and walks out.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Gary stole my answer.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

Try the wolf v cutter it cuts great and its like 10 bucks


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

Cigary said:


> LOL...( Gary walks in,,lays down the Boston Little Guy V Cutter..as this cutter speaks for itself. Bought it in 1998,,,still have it and use it 12 years later and cuts like it did when I bought it and is guaranteed.)
> 
> It comes with a hefty price tag but you'll never have to buy another one. Best V Cutter bar none.
> 
> Salutes and walks out.


Ive seen those before and they are sweet. They also make a full sized desktop cutter that is a pretty penny but Im sure worth the money.



bigmike7685 said:


> Try the wolf v cutter it cuts great and its like 10 bucks


For the price, the wolf V cuts excellent. However, if money were not an issue I would go with the boston.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I know Prometheus makes one that's about $100... It's a great looking, sexy little cutter, but I'm not going to say that it performs better or worse than the Boston. I use a Wolf myself, as far as the v-cut goes. I will say the others mentioned have the edge over mine as far as the looks department.


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cigary said:


> LOL...( Gary walks in,,lays down the Boston Little Guy V Cutter..as this cutter speaks for itself. Bought it in 1998,,,still have it and use it 12 years later and cuts like it did when I bought it and is guaranteed.)
> 
> It comes with a hefty price tag but you'll never have to buy another one. Best V Cutter bar none.
> 
> Salutes and walks out.


thanks Gary, I will go with the Boston, but will have to wait a little while since the price is up there


----------



## sidewalksurfer (Jul 18, 2010)

Found a great one on craigslist in Chicago - a tiffany v-cutter. Silver, came with the blue bag. Very very nice. That should qualify got quality! Cheers.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Saint1970 said:


> thanks Gary, I will go with the Boston, but will have to wait a little while since the price is up there


I don't think you will regret it and yes, the price is up there. When I bought mine in 98 it was $100 and I thought that was expensive then. The reason I bought it was because I had been using the Big Boston Cutter and that thing is wonderful...but I don't have $500 to buy a cutter like that so I went with the Little Guy...it cuts just as good as the big one.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been looking at this Quad Stainless Table Cutter from Famous for $50 Gary anyone whacha think?

Quad Stainless Table Cutter


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I have been looking at this Quad Stainless Table Cutter from Famous for $50 Gary anyone whacha think?
> 
> Quad Stainless Table Cutter


That was on cigar monster recently. Not sure how much it went for though.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

centralharbor said:


> That was on cigar monster recently. Not sure how much it went for though.


Yeah it was about the same price I almost bought it but wanted to hear opinions first!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Yeah it was about the same price I almost bought it but wanted to hear opinions first!


My buddy has the exact same one Dave. It works really well. :nod:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> My buddy has the exact same one Dave. It works really well. :nod:


Thanks Jason
That's all I needed to hear!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Oddly today I just found my father's old Donatus pocket cutter. Thing says "Made in West Germany"...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

smelvis said:


> I have been looking at this Quad Stainless Table Cutter from Famous for $50 Gary anyone whacha think?
> 
> Quad Stainless Table Cutter


I have seen this and have wanted to buy it...my thinking is this,,,it's stainless and you have that handle that will give you the leverage for a decent cut..if it doesn't work send it back as long as they pay for the return. Sometimes it costs as much to return as it does for almost buying it. See what their return and warranty is Dave...if you like it I will probably buy it myself. I just have so many cutters nowdays that my wife will have whats left of my head if I buy one more cutter. If you get it and love it I guess I can send you the money and then you can order it and send it to me and we can pretend it's a gift...whaddya think? This way I get to keep whats left of my head...both of them.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> My buddy has the exact same one Dave. It works really well. :nod:


Here is what the guy on Famous reviewed this:
"nice paper weight " Not worth the money, nice paper weight. I tri... moreNot worth the money, nice paper weight. I tried to cut a cigar, i had to cut it twice less

I am so conflicted...Dave,,hurry and order and let me know what you think!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Here is what the guy on Famous reviewed this:
> "nice paper weight " Not worth the money, nice paper weight. I tri... moreNot worth the money, nice paper weight. I tried to cut a cigar, i had to cut it twice less
> 
> I am so conflicted...Dave,,hurry and order and let me know what you think!


Will do Gary and in the prior post sure if ya want, I don't hold much regard for the reviews on the sites themselves, I trust Jason's view more than some egghead who probably has an ax to grind.

So are we money laundering? LOL


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I trust Jason's view more than some egghead who probably has an ax to grind.


Thanks Dave. :lol:

I only cut 2 sticks with it, but it worked really well on those. :frusty:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Will do Gary and in the prior post sure if ya want, I don't hold much regard for the reviews on the sites themselves, I trust Jason's view more than some egghead who probably has an ax to grind.
> 
> So are we money laundering? LOL


Hahaha,,,yes we are. Wonder how to sneak that sucker in?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Hahaha,,,yes we are. Wonder how to sneak that sucker in?


I passed out with some pills for my back and the phone rang and it was across the room and I couldn't get to it, it was Chris wanting to help with my L & I go figure lol.

Anyway sounds like I'll like this do you want me to buy two and have one sent straight to you and we can work the details later?

LMK

Dave


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

smelvis said:


> I passed out with some pills for my back and the phone rang and it was across the room and I couldn't get to it, it was Chris wanting to help with my L & I go figure lol.
> 
> Anyway sounds like I'll like this do you want me to buy two and have one sent straight to you and we can work the details later?
> 
> ...


Lol,,,,already ordered and talked with the people there. The wife is having her hair done and shopping the day it will get here..( crossing fingers )

You're a good man...thx for the cover fire. lol


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

dave, that table top one is the same one the b&m i go to leaves on the counter to use and it works great i have used 2 of the cutters on it (the v cut and the medium guillotine cut) i have used it a few times and see many other customers use it with no issues. i may have to look at one of those for my cousin's house some time.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

I say the Boston V cutter table top one. I had the little guy and he ended up in some other little guys pocket so I say go for the bigger one. Hands down they are the best cutters out there for a V cut


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

kRaZe15 said:


> dave, that table top one is the same one the b&m i go to leaves on the counter to use and it works great i have used 2 of the cutters on it (the v cut and the medium guillotine cut) i have used it a few times and see many other customers use it with no issues. i may have to look at one of those for my cousin's house some time.





cigarlvr said:


> I say the Boston V cutter table top one. I had the little guy and he ended up in some other little guys pocket so I say go for the bigger one. Hands down they are the best cutters out there for a V cut


I agree with the Big Boston Cutter being the absolute best V Cutter out there. I use to use this one all the time at a B&M I used to go to regularly and loved it which is why I bought the "Little Guy" and still use it but if you have the coin ( $599 ) to buy the Big V Cutter you won't be sorry. It makes the best cuts ( V or guillotine ) hands down.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Get a $10 Wolf and determine whether you like the cut or not. I prefer a Dickman on torps/belis, or a punch.


----------

